# Laptop-mode e noexec

## pierino_89

Ciao a tutti, da un po' di tempo a questa parte ho un problema piuttosto assurdo: ho una partizione (impostata come exec in fstab) che viene rimontata con "noexec" da laptop-mode-tools quando passo a batteria.

Ho guardato nei file di configurazione, ma "exec" e "noexec" non sono neanche citati.

A me non costa molta fatica rimontarla con exec, però è abbastanza fastidioso.

```

20:59:13 lt-gmarosai > ~ # mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,nodiratime,barrier=0,commit=600,commit=600)

devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=4040388k,nr_inodes=1010097,mode=755)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

freezer on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)

blkio on /sys/fs/cgroup/blkio type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,blkio)

bfqio on /sys/fs/cgroup/bfqio type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,bfqio)

/dev/sda6 on /var/tmp type ext4 (rw,nodev,nosuid,nodiratime,noatime,barrier=0,commit=0,commit=600)

/dev/sda7 on /media/Dati type ext4 (rw,noatime,nodiratime,nosuid,nodev,data=writeback,barrier=0,commit=600,user)

tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,size=970M)

20:59:15 lt-gmarosai > ~ # /etc/init.d/laptop_mode restart

 * Stopping laptop_mode ...

stat() on closed filehandle FD at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 986.

Use of uninitialized value $mode in bitwise and (&) at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 987.

readline() on closed filehandle FD at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 999.

stat() on closed filehandle FD at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 986.

Use of uninitialized value $mode in bitwise and (&) at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 987.

readline() on closed filehandle FD at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 999.

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/ddclient'

 * ERROR: ddclient failed to start                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting laptop_mode ...

 * WARNING: hddtemp has already been started

stat() on closed filehandle FD at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 986.

Use of uninitialized value $mode in bitwise and (&) at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 987.

readline() on closed filehandle FD at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 999.

stat() on closed filehandle FD at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 986.

Use of uninitialized value $mode in bitwise and (&) at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 987.

readline() on closed filehandle FD at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 999.

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/ddclient'

 * ERROR: ddclient failed to start

 * WARNING: ddclient is already stopped                                                                                      [ ok ]

20:59:39 lt-gmarosai > ~ # mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,nodiratime,barrier=0,commit=600,commit=600)

devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=4040388k,nr_inodes=1010097,mode=755)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

freezer on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)

blkio on /sys/fs/cgroup/blkio type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,blkio)

bfqio on /sys/fs/cgroup/bfqio type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,bfqio)

/dev/sda6 on /var/tmp type ext4 (rw,nodev,nosuid,nodiratime,noatime,barrier=0,commit=0,commit=600)

/dev/sda7 on /media/Dati type ext4 (rw,nodiratime,nosuid,nodev,noatime,[b]noexec[/b],data=writeback,barrier=0,commit=600,user)

tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,size=970M)

```

La partizione che mi interessa è /dev/sda7

----------

